# 24/7 Bradley vs. Marquez



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Pretty good show actually Timmy going ham on JMM though. Outright called him a cheater, no words being minced at all.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Was just gonna make the thread. Great start to the series.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Timmy and his dad on a roll.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Shit. No wonder I felt alone in the post fight thread..anyways the fire is slowly building between both, loving it.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I thought it was one of the best episodes of 24/7 overall. Full of cool little moments that kept it flowing, along with appropriate backdrop for casuals. Hope the next one is full of training clips. 

You can tell JMM is getting pissed at Bradley's comments, he never talks shit, good to hear him make little verbal jabs. 

Also good to hear the drug testing issue addressed.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Good to see a 24/7 of this fight. It will be better than Canelo-Mayweather that much is for sure. If Bradley wins (betting/hoping he does) maybe he'll get the respect he deserves finally. I'm definently getting the PPV.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

The face-off is basically telling the audience not to buy this fight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Should have showed the face/off first, then went into the 24/7


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

KOTF said:


> The face-off is basically telling the audience not to buy this fight


:huh


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

bradleys gonna try to stick and move. but it's not gonna work :yep


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

link?


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

2 of my favorite fighters around today, Can't wait for this one.
Great episode, the back stories were great... Post fight Juan Stuff was gold.

Timmy pumping himself up a bit & is some what forcing it at times, But it works.
Marquez going into this fight will be as prepared as ever I have doubt about it.

"Fight is 2 weeks away"


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

I lost most of my respect for Jmm a while back. I'll get good satisfaction when Tim has his hands raised on the 12th. Jmm is a cheating bastard. Jmm talks about divine justice. He will experience it on the 12th.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

KLion22 said:


> I lost most of my respect for Jmm a while back. I'll get good satisfaction when Tim has his hands raised on the 12th. Jmm is a cheating bastard. Jmm talks about divine justice. He will experience it on the 12th.


Divine justice will take place on the 12th alright...when JMM gets back what's rightfully his and Timmy no longer has what was never his.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

KLion22 said:


> I lost most of my respect for Jmm a while back. I'll get good satisfaction when Tim has his hands raised on the 12th. Jmm is a cheating bastard. Jmm talks about divine justice. He will experience it on the 12th.


So WADA protocols still aren't good enough for you huh?



Zopilote said:


> Divine justice will take place on the 12th alright...when JMM gets back what's rightfully his and Timmy no longer has what was never his.


:deal


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Tim didn't have the Aura he usually have. And when he talked big, it doesn't sound as convincing anymore. After the pac and and the Ruslan fight.


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

Timmy Mayweather.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Gonna watch after my game today, I'm loving the new I DON'T GIVE A FUCK Bradley


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

any links?


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

JMM, tear down this wall..


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Timothy Bradley. :good

Real recognize Real. :yep


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ricky42791 said:


> link?





JamieC said:


> any links?


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Much love @SJS20


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Legal link anyone?

EDIT:Sorry,vids take a while to appear on my phone.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Not really much of a fan of Marquez anymore now that I supported him through the Pacman stuff and he got his win. 

I'm all about Bradley for this movie.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Awesome. Was looking forward to this. Will watch later.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

That was a really good episode. I don't know who I'm rooting for in this fight I guess Marquez but I hope Bradley doesn't take a huge beating and that he keeps his head up should he lose


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

Think JMM takes this but I'm kinda rooting for Timmy.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

The coverage of the Pacquiao-Marquez 4 fight in this episode was unreal.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fail to see how any one can dislike Bradley.


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

I opened this thread and expected to see the episode.:cmon


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

SJS20 said:


>


Nice one pal. Cup of tea ready, here we go


----------



## renyo (May 16, 2013)

It was a good show. So happy to see Jmm being do motivated still. He finally got the win he chased for a decade. I was a little worried there wouldn't be much motivation left, but it looks the opposite and this fight can build his career legacy.
Timbo was top five in my eyes prior to the Ruslan fight. But he didn't show it that fight. He didn't seem his 100% confident self. And his last two fights may have stole his invincible mentality...


----------



## Unloco (Sep 19, 2013)

i see this goinglike the juan diaz fight , bradley having moments early in this fight then juan adapting and picking him apart with a late stoppage


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

This is going to be awesome. My birthday on the sunday too!


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Cool, will see the 24/7 shortly. Think people are underestimating Bradley here I wouldn't be too sure JMM kayoes him its not a foregone conclusion. It should be a tough fight for both and great outcome if either wins. Kinda hope Bradley wins so he wont set himself back and can call for a Pacquiao rematch or.....Khan(sigh). JMM wins he'll further grow his legacy and shut those up who say he's never beaten a good fighter in their prime or he needs drugs to win(which is stupid btw because he still has timing and great angles). Always root for JMM but this fight the pendumlum swings in this fight. Both will bring it thats for sure.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

I've changed my mind I'm rooting for Bradley


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Great Episode! Loved it.

Bradley is gonna win this fight. Both are great fighters.


----------



## evalistinho (Jun 3, 2013)

Bradley: I won 8 rounds to 4. :rofl


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

MGS said:


> bradleys gonna try to stick and move. but it's not gonna work :yep


Trying to brawl on Juan generally is a good idea either though :!:

As some ya'll are saying, it was pretty cool to see Timmy with a little fire in his ass and even cussing and stuff (compared to the usually "squeaky clean" Timmy).

Good show, enjoyed it. :good


----------



## kevcefc (Jun 7, 2013)

how can he be depressed for earning 5 million and getting gifted a decision?


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Relentless said:


> I've changed my mind I'm rooting for Bradley


Because Bradley is FINALLY showing some swag, or you mad at Juan?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

evalistinho said:


> Bradley: I won 8 rounds to 4. :rofl


Yeah...I was like...what?


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

pipe wrenched said:


> Because Bradley is FINALLY showing some swag, or you mad at Juan?


looks like he's starting to snap out of being a emo bitch.

My mind is probably gonna change again soon i like the confidence marquez is showing.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah...I was like...what?


He gave Manny the benefit of the doubt. I only gave Manny 3, even sent a timmy a email with my card and congrats that he was the champ. Never sent me anything back but I think he got the message.


----------



## pijo (Jun 24, 2012)

Just watched. Probably my favourite episode since Mayweather Hatton. Definately need see more of Timmy's old man though, that guy is a fuckin ledgend.

Still undecided on the fight, leaning slightly towards Marquez but not 100%.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Relentless said:


> looks like he's starting to snap out of being a emo bitch.
> 
> My mind is probably gonna change again soon i like the confidence marquez is showing.


I've always been a Desert Storm fan, all the way back to before Witter, but I like how he was acting right there too. IMO, he'll pick up a lot more fans being real like that.

Go ahead and cuss, Timmy. We won't get mad at ya'....


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He gave Manny the benefit of the doubt. I only gave Manny 3, even sent a timmy a email with my card and congrats that he was the champ. Never sent me anything back but I think he got the message.


You must be the only person with that scorecard. Fuck, not even Bradley has that scorecard for himself!


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Bama's scorecards are legend. Usually for how wrong they are but still, legend.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> :huh


He's right. The face-off was boring as shit. I don't know why they do that for almost every fight. JMM isn't much of a trash talker and Bradley just sits around mean mugging. They should reserve those for fighters who actually hate/dislike each other like Cotto/Margarito (when I saw it, I thought a fight would've broken out with their bad blood) and Chavez Jr./Martinez.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

timmy is my boy, i believe in Timmy and it is by our faith that we are made whole and that mountains can be moved. 
Timmy will quick Juan, his lateral movement won't allow him to be set and he will take a page from Floyd and make Juan be the iniator and he will counter the counter puncher.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> He's right. The face-off was boring as shit. I don't know why they do that for almost every fight. JMM isn't much of a trash talker and Bradley just sits around mean mugging. They should reserve those for fighters who actually hate/dislike each other like Cotto/Margarito (when I saw it, I thought a fight would've broken out with their bad blood) and Chavez Jr./Martinez.


I could see the argument it didn't help much but I didn't see anything that would _deter_ people from buying the fight. They showed respect but it was clear they weren't friends.


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

Hmm. Bradley after taking all that damage is still pretty nimble. Gonna be a good fight.


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

SJS20 said:


>


MY MAN! gracias!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Divine justice will take place on the 12th alright...when JMM gets back what's rightfully his and Timmy no longer has what was never his.


Yeah but if Juan can't put Timmy away, no matter how much he controls and humiliates him, you just KNOW who's gonna' get a gift decision. And we'll all shout for about a month, but nothing will happen.... And HBO or Showtime goes along with it, convincing the casuals. Then Ol' Beezelbob sets up either Timmy-Floyd, or the Pac rematch, and breaks all PPV records.

And the problem is, Timmy is pretty hard to put down, to this scenario is, sadly, most likely going to happen.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

The quality outro song at the end The Rapture by Exit Calm.






Best band in Britain at the moment imo


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

pipe wrenched said:


> I've always been a Desert Storm fan, all the way back to before Witter, but I like how he was acting right there too. IMO, he'll pick up a lot more fans being real like that.
> 
> Go ahead and cuss, Timmy. We won't get mad at ya'....


I became a fan after the witter fight but after the pac fight he started acting like a lil bitch "oooh i wanna kill myself coz i'm receiving hate mail". Lets hope he stops that shit now.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

I like how JUAN walked us through KTFO emmanuel

Timmeh is intense, and he has no s&c coach


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I like how JUAN walked us through KTFO emmanuel
> 
> Timmeh is intense, and he has no s&c coach


I liked nacho's, the way he was describing how pac wouldn't wait for the count to be over so he can assault jmm violently and he had to tell JMM to calm the fuck down.

also i remember timmy had a conditioning coach a while back not sure if he's still with that guy.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

and lol at Timmeh tryna be Floyd as he was jogging


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Yeah but if Juan can't put Timmy away, no matter how much he controls and humiliates him, you just KNOW who's gonna' get a gift decision. And we'll all shout for about a month, but nothing will happen.... And HBO or Showtime goes along with it, convincing the casuals. Then Ol' Beezelbob sets up either Timmy-Floyd, or the Pac rematch, and breaks all PPV records.
> 
> And the problem is, Timmy is pretty hard to put down, to this scenario is, sadly, most likely going to happen.


pac walked through cotto and margaritos shots too but look what happened. never say never.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

If Marquez knocks out Timothy Bradley, he'll definitely be p4p #1 . As they say, once you get a concussion, it is far easier to get another one. Bradley better box very, very carefully because his punch resistance really took a tumble with the Provodnikov fight.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> If Marquez knocks out Timothy Bradley, he'll definitely be p4p #1 . As they say, once you get a concussion, it is far easier to get another one. Bradley better box very, very carefully because his punch resistance really took a tumble with the Provodnikov fight.


lol


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

timmys hobo beard is awful


----------



## Earl (Sep 18, 2013)

I can't believe JMM took the Lord's name to defend his cheating. How can he sleep at night?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

My boy Tim got that old school hustle, fixing up cars and getting those government service contracts. Tim might be the real gangster. I noticed his entourage were nothing but OGs who know the game.

I see what what Tim is doing.
I aint mad at ya


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

I gotta say Timmeh has one of the biggest hearts and will to win in recent times. They say he doesn't do anything great, but his heart sure is great. no ****

You'll see him with his heart on his sleeve often since he isn't the most skilled


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Earl said:


> I can't believe JMM took the Lord's name to defend his cheating. How can he sleep at night?


That didn't happen.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Fail to see how any one can dislike Bradley.


I went to that shithole forum on boxingscene and plenty of the guys there disliked him :conf


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I went to that shithole forum on boxingscene and plenty of the guys there disliked him :conf


Naptards hate him.

One of the many reason this fight is so great cuz no matter who wins, Naptards still lose. :lol:


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Naptards hate him.
> 
> One of the many reason this fight is so great cuz no matter who wins, *Naptards still lose*. :lol:


essentially meaning we all win

sending death threats to Timmeh yet when you roll into one of their venues hosting a emmanuel fight party they don't say nothing


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Naptards hate him.
> 
> One of the many reason this fight is so great cuz no matter who wins, Naptards still lose. :lol:


:lol: that's a good point. Both happen to be in my top 5 favorite current boxers. I wonder how many Pinoys are gonna show up though


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Fail to see how any one can dislike Bradley.


cause he's a douchey motorcycle cop look alike, i wouldn't trust his dirt stache in a room full full of children.


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

Glad Tim called Marquez out for hiring Memo. I was never a Bradley fan but I will be rooting for him in this fight time for Tim to clean up the sport and retire this guy.


----------



## Don Simon (Jun 5, 2013)

Rooting for Timmy in this one however, he needs to cut the tough talk out - his feather fists ain't gonna stop JMM. 

Timmy's Dad a G though!


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> My boy Tim got that old school hustle, fixing up cars and getting those government service contracts. Tim might be the real gangster. I noticed his entourage were nothing but OGs who know the game.
> 
> I see what what Tim is doing.
> I aint mad at ya


I noticed that too. He's taking care of the people that truly matter in his life and saving a shit load of money by doing it.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> essentially meaning we all win
> 
> sending death threats to Timmeh yet when you roll into one of their venues hosting a emmanuel fight party they don't say nothing


That's Coz you're filipino they probably think you're buboys cousin or something


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I gotta say Timmeh has one of the biggest hearts and will to win in recent times. They say he doesn't do anything great, but his heart sure is great. no ****
> 
> You'll see him with his heart on his sleeve often since he isn't the most skilled


Yet he wanted to kill himself Coz of some hate mail.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Relentless said:


> Yet he wanted to kill himself Coz of some hate mail.


Good point. Actually great point. I don't get all the crying about the threats etc. He should have said fuck it and talked mad shit. Instead he showed that he is weak in a lot of ways mentally.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

great episode. really looking forward to this fight. i'm backing jmm, bc i'd like to see him retire on a high note. good to see there's a lot of bradley fans, should make for some good discussions leading up to the fight. 

edit: is there a poll anywhere that I missed?


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Good point. Actually great point. I don't get all the crying about the threats etc. He should have said fuck it and talked mad shit. Instead he showed that he is weak in a lot of ways mentally.


Exactly I bet JMM has received many of those over the years and anyway come on pacquiao isn't THAT famous in the US to have thousands of people sending poor wittle Bradley death threats.


----------



## HyperUppercut (Jun 5, 2013)

One of the best 24/7 episodes by far.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Good episode.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> If Marquez knocks out Timothy Bradley, he'll definitely be p4p #1 . As they say, once you get a concussion, it is far easier to get another one. Bradley better box very, very carefully because his punch resistance really took a tumble with the Provodnikov fight.


P4p nr1 with Mayweather still there?

If Mayweather and JMM ever fight again it will probably again be a 120-108 decision.


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He gave Manny the benefit of the doubt. I only gave Manny 3, even sent a timmy a email with my card and congrats that he was the champ. Never sent me anything back but I think he got the message.


Did you tell him whether he was on your blk gay celeb list?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Powerpuncher said:


> Did you tell him whether he was on your blk gay celeb list?


i said what I told him in the email, you must have some type of fantasy though. I'll leave that with you.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

dyna said:


> P4p nr1 with Mayweather still there?
> 
> If Mayweather and JMM ever fight again it will probably again be a 120-108 decision.


JMM dethroned Manny when he was #1 , not Floyd, not anybody else.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Manny wasn't #1 when JMM beat him, especially coming off the Bradley loss.
Also P4P rankings aren't belts, beating a P4P#1 fighter doesn't make you P4P#1


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Manny wasn't #1 [/URL] when JMM beat him, especially coming off the Bradley loss.
> Also P4P rankings aren't belts, beating a P4P#1 [/URL] fighter doesn't make you P4P#1 [/URL]


JMM was cheated out of the decision in the 3rd fight when Pac was a near-universal #1 , and nobody took the Bradley loss as a loss except you and Bald_Head_Slick and Brian Kenny and Bradley's mom.

Dethroning the king makes you the king. Logically. Fans ignore that because they'd rather compile a P4P list of who they imagine is the greatest at the moment.


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

Great episode awesome to see fighters who arent played out

also great to see for a fight that is 50/50


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> JMM was cheated out of the decision in the 3rd fight when Pac was a near-universal #1 [/URL] , and nobody took the Bradley loss as a loss except you and Bald_Head_Slick and Brian Kenny and Bradley's mom.
> 
> Dethroning the king makes you the king. Logically. Fans ignore that because they'd rather compile a P4P list of who they imagine is the greatest at the moment.


Cheated or not he lost and even if he won he wouldnt have suddenly been the new p4p #1 it has never worked that way.
Beating a belt holder or titlist makes you the champ, p4p #1 isn't something won in the ring, it is bestowed on skill by analyst, so the notion of beating someone to be P4P #1 is ridiculous.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Round 1 even.
Round 2 could go both ways
Round 3 Pacman
Round 4 Could go both ways
Round 5 Bradley
Round 6 could go both ways
Round 7-9 Pacman
Round 10 Bradley
Round 11 Even
Round 12 Bradley

Arguably 116-114 Bradley imo.(When you give Bradley benefit of the doubt)
Manny clearly won the clearer rounds, Bradley won more rounds in total.

Edit:Either judges should give 10-8 rounds much quicker or people should simply deal with the 10 point must system and realize that it's about winning the most rounds not having won the clearest rounds.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Cheated or not he lost and even if he won he wouldnt have suddenly been the new p4p #1 * it has never worked that way.*
> Beating a belt holder or titlist makes you the champ, *p4p #1 isn't something won in the ring, it is bestowed on skill by analyst, *so the notion of beating someone to be P4P #1 is ridiculous.


I don't think you are correct. At all. But that's never stopped you before and never will. So carry on.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> I don't think you are correct. At all. But that's never stopped you before and never will. So carry on.


I know I'm correct, P4P is completely subjective, to think it is a actual title that gives someone a belt is ridiculous on its face.
but in typical bogo fashion you say nonsense and when you can't defend it run away and put your fingers in your hear.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I know I'm correct, P4P is completely subjective, to think it is a actual title that gives someone a belt is ridiculous on its face.
> but in typical bogo fashion you say nonsense and when you can't defend it run away and put your fingers in your hear.


There's no sense in arguing with someone who sees what they want to see in every situation. Your infamous scorecards that disagree with the vast majority of posters are just one example. Voting for me against Teeto because you'd "respect Hopkins' footwork more if he weren't dirty", as if that made any sense, is another. Insisting that Mares ran into the left hook that put him down when the footage completely contradicts that is another. You simply see what you want to see and don't hear anything else.

P4P is not like having a championship belt, there is a measure of subjectivity there, but it is a ranking system that depends heavily on recent accomplishments and not some evaluation of skill. Pacquiao was never the most skilled fighter of his era, yet he was #1 . When two top-tier P4P fighters, one of them being the #1 , face off, it can be expected most of the time that the winner takes his place.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

In this case I'm genuinely not sure about the dethroning, and I'm fairly sure it's a unique situation.

You don't get wins by proxy, at all, but it would be highly irregular to move the Juan above Floyd considering their matchup

I think the Ring had the correct move in having no p4p number 1, and having Floyd and Pac as joint number 2, as they steadfastly refused to fight eachother.

Pac then lost, so no longer had a viable claim to the p4p number 1 spot. Which be default then became Mayweathers as he had no credible challengers, as the only other person, he shutout.

He then solidified this with a win over Guerrero (meh) and a good win over Alvarez.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> There's no sense in arguing with someone who sees what they want to see in every situation. Your infamous scorecards that disagree with the vast majority of posters are just one example. Voting for me against Teeto because you'd "respect Hopkins' footwork more if he weren't dirty", as if that made any sense, is another. Insisting that Mares ran into the left hook that put him down when the footage completely contradicts that is another. You simply see what you want to see and don't hear anything else.
> 
> P4P is not like having a championship belt, there is a measure of subjectivity there, but it is a ranking system that depends heavily on recent accomplishments and not some evaluation of skill. Pacquiao was never the most skilled fighter of his era, yet he was #1 [/URL] . When two top-tier P4P fighters, one of them being the #1 [/URL] , face off, it can be expected most of the time that the winner takes his place.


LOL you are salty over a fucking smartest poster vote on fucking internet boxing forum. Do you know how pathetic you sound? LOL. Crying about the fact that Mares ran into a left hook, and then crying about it. You need to get it together Bogo, you are starting to sound like this is your life.

No shit it isn't a championship belt, this is why the beat the #1 to get the #1 position makes no sense. You had Manny #1 , I never did. Two top P4P fighters is excellent, but I don't buy into the claim that it is for a P4P spot, honestly depending on how the fight is both could drop to someone else if they show decline.


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

"I felt strong. I felt agile. I felt fast." At age 40? piss drinker has some great vitamins, wonder what his known steroid cheat trainer is giving him.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> LOL you are salty over a fucking smartest poster vote on fucking internet boxing forum. Do you know how pathetic you sound? LOL. Crying about the fact that Mares ran into a left hook, and then crying about it. You need to get it together Bogo, you are starting to sound like this is your life.
> 
> No shit it isn't a championship belt, this is why the beat the #1 to get the #1 position makes no sense. You had Manny #1 , I never did. Two top P4P fighters is excellent, but I don't buy into the claim that it is for a P4P spot, honestly depending on how the fight is both could drop to someone else if they show decline.


How am i salty if you voted FOR me? Im critiquing your reasoning dummy, learn to read.

Mares did not walk into the hook, he was feinted as Gonzales came forward. Few things are clearer on film.


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

"I just turned 40, but I feel 25". So did Barry Bonds and Benito Santiago


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> How am i salty if you voted FOR me? Im critiquing your reasoning dummy, learn to read.


Yes you are salty because you brought that shit up in the first place. You are a sad dude.
You are critiquing reasoning in a competition that was a joke in itself.
You need help man. LOL


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

"ain't no 40 year old goin whoop my ass" haha


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Yes you are salty because you brought that shit up in the first place. You are a sad dude.
> You are critiquing reasoning in a competition that was a joke in itself.
> You need help man. LOL


You're an odd one. I disengage, you attack my character. I bring up specific examples critiquing your biased viewpoints (which you clearly misread), suddenly the forum is my life. Whatever you say Bama.


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

"If I would've looked impressive in that fight, they wouldn't have fought me, after Ruslan fight, they're ok, oh, he's damaged goods." Bradley is correct. At 140 when they should've fought, piss drinker was duckin and fighting bums after bums


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

"He hiring a cheating ass, what's his name, herredia, cheating ass, cmon, he hired a cheater man". Bradley tellin it like it is


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Side Step said:


> "If I would've looked impressive in that fight, they wouldn't have fought me, after Ruslan fight, they're ok, oh, he's damaged goods." Bradley is correct. At 140 when they should've fought, *piss drinker was duckin and fighting bums after bums*


Don't start.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> You're an odd one. I disengage, you attack my character. I bring up specific examples critiquing your biased viewpoints (which you clearly misread), suddenly the forum is my life. Whatever you say Bama.


I don't attack your character, I don't know you. I do attack observed behavior.
You bring up examples of a throw away post in a game thread, and you bring up my disagreement with you with regards to the Mares going down from the left hook, something I supported and this thread and my cards, all of which I support with a RBR report of what I witnessed and cry because when someone sees different I don't change my opinoin to try to fit in, but stand by what I saw and evaluated.

I sort of feel for you Bogo, tough life you have if you hold on to the shit to the level of getting salty over a post in "the smartest poster" thread. LOL. I mean when you dealing with shit like that there is nothing you can do but shake your head.

That said I stand by my original contention of fighting for the P4P designation being bunk.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Great episode. This is going to be a real fight. 

And the 24/7 worked. I went from interested in the fight to anxious for it.


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> LOL you are salty over a fucking smartest poster vote on fucking internet boxing forum. Do you know how pathetic you sound? LOL. Crying about the fact that Mares ran into a left hook, and then crying about it. You need to get it together Bogo, you are starting to sound like this is your life.
> 
> No shit it isn't a championship belt, this is why the beat the #1 to get the #1 position makes no sense. You had Manny #1 , I never did. Two top P4P fighters is excellent, but I don't buy into the claim that it is for a P4P spot, honestly depending on how the fight is both could drop to someone else if they show decline.


lol VERY SALTY, just like he will when piss drinker loses like the chump he is to Bradley and then he'll go back to fighting bums in Mexico. And hilarious how he thinks that your post alone is the reason why he lost haha


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Bradley is a tough guy, but the toughest thing he can say is "come knock me out"? He sounds like someone who knows he can't punch and has no prayer of hurting JMM himself.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Side Step said:


> lol VERY SALTY, just like he will when piss drinker loses like the chump he is to Bradley and then he'll go back to fighting bums in Mexico. And hilarious how he thinks that your post alone is the reason why he lost haha


He voted _for_ me you dumb fuck.

Chill with the "piss drinker" and "bums" comments. It's trolling. This isn't ESB. Stop. Take this as a warning.


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Yes you are salty because you brought that shit up in the first place. You are a sad dude.
> You are critiquing reasoning in a competition that was a joke in itself.
> You need help man. LOL


Real talk he do. He should be studying his Law school stuff over claiming "the people's mod" lmao are you f'in kidding me got dam


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> He voted _for_ me you dumb fuck.
> 
> Chill with the "piss drinker" and "bums" comments. It's trolling. This isn't ESB. Stop. Take this as a warning.


 That ain't trolling, that's my opinion. What makes that so different than other people calling Pactards/flomo's etc. Get off your power trip got dam.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Side Step said:


> That ain't trolling, that's my opinion. What makes that so different than other people calling Pactards/flomo's etc. Get off your power trip got dam.


No, a pactard is a biased fan. A flomo is a biased fan. "Piss drinker" is a word your using to shit on a fighter, and you're calling his accomplished opponents "bums".

Damn MAIN why'd you have to blow you cover so soon?


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> He voted _for_ me you dumb fuck.
> 
> Chill with the "piss drinker" and "bums" comments. It's trolling. This isn't ESB. Stop. Take this as a warning.


And he's calling you out for getting your panties all up in a bunch. Dam you're one sensitive mofo


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

the people's mod. lmao


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

the urine drinking boxer will find out that Bradley is a better champion and fighter than the taxi drivers that he fought in Mexico


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> No, a pactard is a biased fan. A flomo is a biased fan. "Piss drinker" is a word your using to shit on a fighter, and you're calling his accomplished opponents "bums".
> 
> Damn MAIN why'd you have to blow you cover so soon?


Show me evidence which states what I'm saying is against forum rules. How am I trolling? I'm not spamming the pages, I'm not insulting anyone or making racist comments. And you still haven't showed evidence of this MAIN thing as well.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I think dude really thinks being a mod is an achievement.
Calling a boxer a bum isn't trolling it is criticizing a boxer's level of skill it is a insult to a boxer who is being called a bum, but no where close to trolling.
Also Juan when on tv and drank his piss, calling him a piss drinker is what he is. 

Bogo all fucked up in this thread, feeling bad now trying to throw weight.


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I think dude really thinks being a mod is an achievement.
> Calling a boxer a bum isn't trolling it is criticizing a boxer's level of skill it is a insult to a boxer who is being called a bum, but no where close to trolling.
> Also Juan when on tv and drank his piss, calling him a piss drinker is what he is.
> 
> Bogo all fucked up in this thread, feeling bad now trying to throw weight.


Bogo salty. Teeto should be "the people's mod" ....."people's mod" lmao got dam does he not hear how fruity that is. If Marquez didn't go to Mexico and fought guys who flop after a tap and fought better comp then he wouldn't be fighting bums. If he didn't drink his piss on t.v like a corona and was called that then that'd be uncalled for, but what's so wrong with tellin it like it is. Bogo just on this power trip which is sad and I still can't stop laughing my ass off every time I say "the people's mod" haha. but glad someone else see's what I'm sayin


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> JMM dethroned Manny when he was #1 , not Floyd, not anybody else.


That doesn't make any sense. P4P is a universal term that factors in a a fighter's skill set as well as his resume. According to your logic, if Hatton had beaten Mayweather when they fought, he would have become the best P4P fighter in the sport. That just doesn't make any goddamn sense.

And if P4P is to factor in a fighter's resume, how could you possibly ignore the fact that Floyd beat JMM 120-108 when Juan was seen as, at worst, the #3 fighter in the world. There is no way to justify Marquez being higher than Floyd.

...unless you have some sort of bias...


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> That doesn't make any sense. P4P is a universal term that factors in a a fighter's skill set as well as his resume. According to your logic, if Hatton had beaten Mayweather when they fought, he would have become the best P4P fighter in the sport. That just doesn't make any goddamn sense.
> 
> And if P4P is to factor in a fighter's resume, how could you possibly ignore the fact that Floyd beat JMM 120-108 when Juan was seen as, at worst, the #3 fighter in the world. There is no way to justify Marquez being higher than Floyd.
> ...unless you have some sort of bias...


O believe me, it ain't a "sort of bias", it's a sad balls in mouth type of bias. But what can you expect from "the people's mod" lmao got dam still funny to say


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I don't attack your character, I don't know you. I do attack observed behavior.
> You bring up examples of a throw away post in a game thread, and you bring up my disagreement with you with regards to the Mares going down from the left hook, something I supported and this thread and my cards, all of which I support with a RBR report of what I witnessed and cry because when someone sees different I don't change my opinoin to try to fit in, but stand by what I saw and evaluated.
> 
> I sort of feel for you Bogo, tough life you have if you hold on to the shit to the level of getting salty over a post in "the smartest poster" thread. LOL. I mean when you dealing with shit like that there is nothing you can do but shake your head.
> ...


But yea he all fucked up. Mention Cotto is a poor sport and he might go over the edge lmao. But yea man, that's another thing I crack up on too is that "smartest poster" b.s. You really can't do nothing except shake your head cuz wow, that's some sensitive shit to be crying a river over something like that


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I think dude really thinks being a mod is an achievement.
> Calling a boxer a bum isn't trolling it is criticizing a boxer's level of skill it is a insult to a boxer who is being called a bum, but no where close to trolling.
> Also Juan when on tv and drank his piss, calling him a piss drinker is what he is.
> 
> Bogo all fucked up in this thread, feeling bad now trying to throw weight.


Also don't think he achieved being a mod. From my memory he kept snitching so the mod's prolly said fuck lets just make him one so he can stop bothering us, that, or I also think he begged to be a mod, yea, begged lmao


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> That doesn't make any sense. P4P is a universal term that factors in a a fighter's skill set as well as his resume. According to your logic, if Hatton had beaten Mayweather when they fought, he would have become the best P4P fighter in the sport. That just doesn't make any goddamn sense.
> 
> And if P4P is to factor in a fighter's resume, how could you possibly ignore the fact that Floyd beat JMM 120-108 when Juan was seen as, at worst, the #3 [/URL] fighter in the world. There is no way to justify Marquez being higher than Floyd.
> 
> ...unless you have some sort of bias...


If Hatton was top P4P at the time, then yes. The most common phrase I've heard attached to P4P is "what have you done with me lately." That doesn't mean you can leapfrog everybody, but if you're #3 and you beat the #1 , I believe you should be the #1 . JMM said so himself in the lead up.

Floyd beat JMM but you don't inherit wins of fighters you beat 3 years ago forever. When Peterson beat Khan, I considered him #1 because it was the best recent win in the division despite the fact Bradley had the overall better resume. P4P isn't ATG ranking taking the whole resume into consideration without respect to time. Beating Pacquiao was something Floyd simply never did. The fact that it's near consensus that he would seems enough for people to have Floyd #1 . Max Kellerman defined Pound for Pound as "who you think the best fighter is period regardless of resume", so by that logic people would have Floyd #1 . But I only rank fighters based on what they'e done, not on what I imagine they'd do. It's not bias to recognize beating Pac is the best single win either has on his resume. It's simply how I rank. If you rank differently I can respect that.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Side Step said:


> Show me evidence which states what I'm saying is against forum rules. How am I trolling? I'm not spamming the pages, I'm not insulting anyone or making racist comments. And you still haven't showed evidence of this MAIN thing as well.


There is no set policy on how to determine a troll. Mods have discretion.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> If Hatton was top P4P at the time, then yes. The most common phrase I've heard attached to P4P is "what have you done with me lately." That doesn't mean you can leapfrog everybody, but if you're #3 and you beat the #1 , I believe you should be the #1 . JMM said so himself in the lead up.
> 
> *Floyd beat JMM but you don't inherit wins of fighters you beat 3 years ago forever.* When Peterson beat Khan, I considered him #1 because it was the best recent win in the division despite the fact Bradley had the overall better resume. P4P isn't ATG ranking taking the whole resume into consideration without respect to time. Beating Pacquiao was something Floyd simply never did. The fact that it's near consensus that he would seems enough for people to have Floyd #1 . Max Kellerman defined Pound for Pound as "who you think the best fighter is period regardless of resume", so by that logic people would have Floyd #1 . *But I only rank fighters based on what they'e done, not on what I imagine they'd do.* It's not bias to recognize beating Pac is the best single win either has on his resume. It's simply how I rank. If you rank differently I can respect that.


See the contradication? If you posted your current P4P list and explained it, it would be littered with fights that happened 3+ years ago.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> There is no set policy on how to determine a troll. Mods have discretion.


Just drop the ban hammer already, what an entitled clown. Could really do with leveling some ego's on the general. This board has the potential to be a lot better rather than bias shit slinging.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> See the contradication? If you posted your current P4P list and explained it, it would be littered with fights that happened 3+ years ago.


Like I said, "what have you done for me lately" is a part of that.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> Just drop the ban hammer already, what an entitled clown. Could really do with leveling some ego's on the general. This board has the potential to be a lot better rather than bias shit slinging.


I wanna see him squirm just a bit longer.


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

piss drinker a piss drinking fraud who had wet dreams of manny to know his every move and fought bum tomato cans in mexico and cried like a bitch to get his undeserved fights with manny, he hired a known steroid cheat and still got an ass whooping and was fortunate his football hail mary at the end of halftime landed. dude is 40 years old and claims to be strong fast and agile? sheeeeeit


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> Just drop the ban hammer already, what an entitled clown. Could really do with leveling some ego's on the general. This board has the potential to be a lot better rather than bias shit slinging.


lmao don't be talkin to the "people's mod" like that before he bans you. But anyways, he and I have a bet anyways that if piss drinker won i'd bounce but if piss drinker lost then he'd have to rock an avatar of my choosing for one year. so if you have any in mind you'd like to see this sensitive power trip people's mod rock for a year, feel free to show me. "people's mod" lmao got dam


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Side Step said:


> piss drinker a piss drinking fraud who had wet dreams of manny to know his every move and fought bum tomato cans in mexico and cried like a bitch to get his undeserved fights with manny, he hired a known steroid cheat and still got an ass whooping and was fortunate his football hail mary at the end of halftime landed. dude is 40 years old and claims to be strong fast and agile? sheeeeeit


When JMM wins I'll lift your ban so I can shame you.


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

lol at Bogotazo ranking JMM as the number 1 pfp fighter. The man got his ass kicked by Mayweather and lost every round. Not many people on the plante believe Marquez is a better fighter than Floyd. I bet Nacho doesnt even believe that. Ward is better than Marquez.


----------



## Divac (Sep 30, 2013)

Great episode.

This is going to be a great fight and deciding the winner goes to the intelligence and experienced fighter, which is not Bradley.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Divac said:


> Great episode.
> 
> This is going to be a great fight and deciding the winner goes to the intelligence and experienced fighter, which is not Bradley.


:lol: Damn could you be any more obvious MAIN?


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

PrinceN said:


> lol at Bogotazo ranking JMM as the number 1 pfp fighter. The man got his ass kicked by Mayweather and lost every round. Not many people on the plante believe Marquez is a better fighter than Floyd. I bet Nacho doesnt even believe that. Ward is better than Marquez.


Marquez should be rated higher than Ward P4P at the moment.


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

O59 said:


> Marquez should be rated higher than Ward P4P at the moment.


even with the help of Memo he is not a better fighter than Ward


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

PrinceN said:


> even with the help of Memo he is not a better fighter than Ward


He beat a better fighter than Ward has ever fought.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Gunner said:


> In this case I'm genuinely not sure about the dethroning, and I'm fairly sure it's a unique situation.
> 
> You don't get wins by proxy, at all, but it would be highly irregular to move the Juan above Floyd considering their matchup
> 
> ...


I'm not one to make P4P lists because most don't agree and even after you give your reasons for what you think, if they don't agree they believe you're 'wrong'... But I'm not sure why anyone would think differently about the current P4P #1 , seems quite obvious..


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

PrinceN said:


> even with the help of Memo he is not a better fighter than Ward


Ward beat Froch, Dawson, and has done nothing since. Meanwhile Marquez arguably went 2-0 against one of the best P4P fighters on the planet and completely dominated everybody else he fought, all while past his prime and fighting above his best weight.

Marquez should be rated higher. In the last three years he's beaten Diaz, Katsidis, Fedchenko, and knocked out an all-time great after outpointing him in the eyes of most. Now he's scheduled to fight an unbeaten, borderline top-10 P4P operator in Timothy Bradley.

That isn't worse than beating Dawson at 168, Froch, Abraham, Bika and Green.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> No, a pactard is a biased fan. A flomo is a biased fan. "Piss drinker" is a word your using to shit on a fighter, and you're calling his accomplished opponents "bums".
> 
> Damn MAIN why'd you have to blow you cover so soon?


marquez IS a piss drinker and he has a japanese boyfriend too.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Relentless said:


> marquez IS a piss drinker and he has a japanese boyfriend too.


He WAS a piss drinker.

Gay couples don't post humorous pictures ironically miming gay acts. There's no irony because they'd be gay.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> *He WAS a piss drinker.*
> 
> Gay couples don't post humorous pictures ironically miming gay acts. There's no irony because they'd be gay.


we don't know that for sure.

And that shit didn't look ironic


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Relentless said:


> we don't know that for sure.
> 
> And that shit didn't look ironic


What actual couples pose like that??


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> What actual couples pose like that??


gay couples do. I've seen fruity motherfuckers taking pics with tongues out all close up and shit.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Relentless said:


> gay couples do. I've seen fruity motherfuckers taking pics with tongues out all close up and shit.


...ok then...


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Relentless said:


> we don't know that for sure.
> 
> And that shit didn't look ironic


That shit is suspect and gay as hell. Don't know man take a picture sitting on another man's lap.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> What actual couples pose like that??


The question should be what straight man takes a pic like that? You ever sit on a grown mans lap and take a picture as well?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> The question should be what straight man takes a pic like that? You ever sit on a grown mans lap and take a picture as well?


Not myself, but bromance jokes and humor are common.

I mean it's possible JMM had a Japanese boyfriend, I just doubt it. They are weird but they don't look like legitimate romance pics.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Ward better then JMM? ummm , no. Not in any way, really.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

ward is better


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Relentless said:


> ward is better


How? What does he do better? Defense, maybe? JMM has beaten better fighters, by far. Is a certified HOF / arguable ATG. What is ward?


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

gander tasco said:


> How? What does he do better? Defense, maybe? JMM has beaten better fighters, by far. Is a certified HOF / arguable ATG. What is ward?


depends what criteria you're using. Ward is a more complete fighter than JMM.


----------



## Earl (Sep 18, 2013)

Look man, Marquez bangs men, drinks piss, eats shit, and take steroids, but he wins fights damnit.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Relentless said:


> depends what criteria you're using. Ward is a more complete fighter than JMM.


What makes him more complete then JMM? What can he do that JMM can't?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Relentless said:


> depends what criteria you're using. Ward is a more complete fighter than JMM.


He's more versatile in terms of his movement, but he hasn't tested himself to the level JMM has. Versatility doesn't automatically translate into a higher quality fighter.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> What makes him more complete then JMM? What can he do that JMM can't?


JMM is more skilled than Ali obviously, he koed Pacquiao!!!!


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

JMM obviously has the yellow fever.

he enjoys having asian bitches...(Manny, that Japanese guy in his corner) :yep

Great job on banning that ****** MAIN, Bogo. :good :deal


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> He's more versatile in terms of his movement, but he hasn't tested himself to the level JMM has. Versatility doesn't automatically translate into a higher quality fighter.


froch, kessler, dawson, abraham were all quality fighters he easily schooled.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Relentless said:


> froch, kessler, dawson, abraham were all quality fighters he easily schooled.


Nobody's saying they're not quality. They're just not of the quality JMM faced.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Lol you guys are really entertaining


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Ward at this point is the better fighter, and arguably the more skilled fighter overall but JMM is the greater fighter without a doubt...Ward's inactivity isn't really helping his case neither, and JMM's KO win over Pac completely trumps any of SOG's wins.

which is why i have JMM slightly ahead at number 2 while Ward is at number 3. I won't argue with anyone having Ward ahead tho, just my 2 cents.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Ward at this point is the better fighter, and arguably the more skilled fighter overall but JMM is the greater fighter without a doubt...Ward's inactivity isn't really helping his case neither, and JMM's KO win over Pac completely trumps any of SOG's wins.
> 
> which is why i have JMM slightly ahead at number 2 while Ward is at number 3. I won't argue with anyone having Ward ahead tho, just my 2 cents.


I think Marquez is more polished than Ward but Ward is improving. Ward has more natural ability but Ward cant see Marquez footwork.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't believe Ward has the opposition around him to make a case to be P4P #1 or 2. I do believe he's a more complete fighter than JMM, but understand if someone questions it because he hasn't had an elite P4P to beat up and show us. Hopefully he'll get a chance before he retires.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I think Marquez is more polished than Ward but Ward is improving. Ward has more natural ability but Ward cant see Marquez footwork.


They aren't too far apart skillwise. Lateral movement, combination punching and the like JMM is superior, but Ward definetly has the in-fighting, and defense on his side IMO.

But Ward's versatility is what impresses me the most about him, dude is a damn chameleon.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> They aren't too far apart skillwise. Lateral movement, combination punching and the like JMM is superior, but Ward definetly has the in-fighting, and defense on his side IMO.
> 
> But Ward's versatility is what impresses me the most about him, dude is a damn chameleon.


meh, I think he's a bit overrated. Fights like a poor-mans Hopkins. He's a good, smart fighter but nothing overly impresses me about him. Froch, Dawon and the rest he beat aren't anything special either. He hasn't beaten anybody notable enough for me to put him with JMM and he's just not as good all around as JMM imo. He's versatile , but I still don't see what he can do that JMM can't do, or what he does better then JMM, aside from defense maybe ,, but I'll take JMM as a fighter any day and that's what matters.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I think Ward fights cleaner than Bhop, he doesn't maul as much or billy goat as much as Bhop, he is a lot more active as well and I love how he takes away peoeple's options and makes them fight his fight without fail.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Nobody's saying they're not quality. They're just not of the quality JMM faced.


apart from pacquiao none of marquez's win's are better than them. Not even Barrera or Casa.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Relentless said:


> apart from pacquiao none of marquez's win's are better than them. Not even Barrera or Casa.


Barrera certainly is.

I'd venture to say Diaz and Casa are better fighters than Kessler and Abraham.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

lol at AZZ fuckee main getting his justin bieber AZZ plowed wide open and banned


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> lol at AZZ fuckee main getting his justin bieber AZZ plowed wide open and banned


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Barrera certainly is.
> 
> I'd venture to say Diaz and Casa are better fighters than Kessler and Abraham.


Barrera was finished at the top and casa got a gift in a boring match against santa cruz of all people before going back and forth against katsidis. Diaz I'd rate up there with the Abraham win as he was just coming off a pretty boring win against katsidis after losing to Nate Campbell badly.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Relentless said:


> Barrera was finished at the top and casa got a gift in a boring match against santa cruz of all people before going back and forth against katsidis. Diaz I'd rate up there with the Abraham win as he was just coming off a pretty boring win against katsidis after losing to Nate Campbell badly.


Barrera wasn't finished.. He gave a very good,, skillful effort against Marquez in a close fight. Barrera even at that state is easily better then anybody Ward has beaten.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

gander tasco said:


> Barrera wasn't finished.. He gave a very good,, skillful effort against Marquez in a close fight. Barrera even at that state is easily better then anybody Ward has beaten.


I remember watching Barrera vs Rocky Juarez where Barrera looked very poor.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Relentless said:


> I remember watching Barrera vs Rocky Juarez where Barrera looked very poor.


To be fair, he did look poor in the first fight, but looked far better in the 2nd.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> To be fair, he did look poor in the first fight, but looked far better in the 2nd.


fair enough i can't actually remember the 2nd fight might have to watch it again.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Relentless said:


> Barrera was finished at the top and casa got a gift in a boring match against santa cruz of all people before going back and forth against katsidis. Diaz I'd rate up there with the Abraham win as he was just coming off a pretty boring win against katsidis after losing to Nate Campbell badly.


How was he finished when he did better in the rematch against Pac than he did in the first pace after he was on a tear in the division? Barrera was there to win and put up a great fight with great skill, exhibiting more ability than any of Ward's opponent's.


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> He beat a better fighter than Ward has ever fought.


and? That doesn't make him a better fighter than Ward


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

PrinceN said:


> and? That doesn't make him a better fighter than Ward


...Yes it does. Until Ward proves otherwise.


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> ...Yes it does. Until Ward proves otherwise.


no it doesnt Ward is the better fighter the rest of the world agrees.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

PrinceN said:


> no it doesnt Ward is the better fighter the rest of the world agrees.


WTF does better mean if you don't beat the better fighters? If you rank fighters based on your imagination of their ability, then go ahead and rank that way, I don't.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> To be fair, he did look poor in the first fight, but looked far better in the 2nd.


Skinned the gloves.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> How was he finished when he did better in the rematch against Pac than he did in the first pace after he was on a tear in the division? Barrera was there to win and put up a great fight with great skill, exhibiting more ability than any of Ward's opponent's.


Barrera didn't do much better against pac he just survived, he used tactics to spoil the fight and pac just wasn't smart enough to deal with it.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Relentless said:


> we don't know that for sure.
> 
> And that shit didn't look ironic


they look like a genuine gay couple but no surprise from a guy that is willing to drink his own urine


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> If Hatton was top P4P at the time, then yes. The most common phrase I've heard attached to P4P is "what have you done with me lately." That doesn't mean you can leapfrog everybody, but if you're #3 and you beat the #1 [/URL] , I believe you should be the #1 [/URL] . JMM said so himself in the lead up.
> 
> Floyd beat JMM but you don't inherit wins of fighters you beat 3 years ago forever. When Peterson beat Khan, I considered him #1 [/URL] because it was the best recent win in the division despite the fact Bradley had the overall better resume. P4P isn't ATG ranking taking the whole resume into consideration without respect to time. Beating Pacquiao was something Floyd simply never did. The fact that it's near consensus that he would seems enough for people to have Floyd #1 [/URL] . Max Kellerman defined Pound for Pound as "who you think the best fighter is period regardless of resume", so by that logic people would have Floyd #1 [/URL] . But I only rank fighters based on what they'e done, not on what I imagine they'd do. It's not bias to recognize beating Pac is the best single win either has on his resume. It's simply how I rank. If you rank differently I can respect that.


I agree with you right there, Bogo. As I said, I would rank JMM p4p #1 if he beats Bradley. His past two wins are very, very fucking impressive. That would be two consensus p4p top 10 fighters in a row. We aren't talking about bloated p4p rankings like Guerrero and Canelo got when Floyd fought them. :cheers


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Mayweather is #1

A roided Marquez would still get schooled by Mayweather


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

mishima said:


> Mayweather is #1
> 
> A roided Marquez *would* still get schooled by Mayweather


Would means fuck all*. He _did_ already dominate Marquez, but that was years ago. Since then, JMM has beaten Pac, something Floyd never, ever, *did*.

*(Unless you rank purely on how good you personally believe a fighter is H2H.)


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Should Juan defeat Bradley I have no probs with JMM being ranked #2 P4P over Ward & dropping Andre down to 3rd.
Same goes for Bradley, A top 5 spot guaranteed should he win.

Floyd would still have the #1 spot.

IMO.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Would means fuck all*. He _did_ already dominate Marquez, but that was years ago. Since then, JMM has beaten Pac, something Floyd never, ever, *did*.
> 
> *(Unless you rank purely on how good you personally believe a fighter is H2H.)


I guess that Floyd's win over Marquez has expired and he has to beat him _again_ to reclaim his #1 P4P spot.

Sometimes you know your shit but other times, when it comes to Mayweather, you just don't.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> I guess that Floyd's win over Marquez has expired and he has to beat him _again_ to reclaim his #1 P4P spot.
> 
> Sometimes you know your shit but other times, when it comes to Mayweather, you just don't.


So taking a loss will forever subjugate you to the person that beat you? Forever? You can never rank higher based on an astounding recent accomplishment? To me that sounds like bullshit.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> So taking a loss will forever subjugate you to the person that beat you? Forever? You can never rank higher based on an astounding recent accomplishment? To me that sounds like bullshit.


Who's your P4P #1 at the moment, Bogo?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Who's your P4P #1 [/URL] at the moment, Bogo?


I don't know. There are too many different ways to define it. I don't keep one. But after JMM toppled Pac, I assumed he should be #1 . I won't argue with someone that has Floyd #1 if they purely go by their H2H estimations, but KOing Pac is a historic victory. Above decisioning Robert Guerrero and Miguel Cotto, and above decisioning Canelo Alvarez.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Let's all just pray that Bradley doesn't win, then, as you already seem to be confused. 

It's not "purely H2H estimations", as Floyd has already beaten JMM 120-107. Not that I want to go around in circles, though. Your opinion is your opinion.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Let's all just pray that Bradley doesn't win, then, as you already seem to be confused.
> 
> It's not "purely H2H estimations", as Floyd has already beaten JMM 120-107. Not that I want to go around in circles, though. Your opinion is your opinion.


No I now it's not purely H2H estimations, I just think leapfrogging when you're close in level is justified. For example, if Bute came back to beat Ward right now, I'd have him above Froch at 168. I wouldn't suddenly have Froch as #1 .

If Bradley beats JMM he should certainly soar on the list.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

mishima said:


> they look like a genuine gay couple but no surprise from a guy that is willing to drink his own urine


Or a guy who has yellow fever. Pacquiao, that jap guy.....Juan sure does like his Asian bitches.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Boxing is becoming like college football. You can beat somebody and still not prove that you're better than them :stonk


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

In my opinion, Mayweather is the number 1. Ward or Marquez are next and to tell you the truth, I really believe that Ward is the superior boxer at the moment. I really love Marquez, but too much of his resume revolves around Pacquiao. However, a victory over Bradley would put him above Ward in my book. I have no doubt that Ward can beat anyone at 168 and 175... I'd even take him above most CW. He's versatile, athletic and brilliant in the ring. I don't think that Marquez can clean out 140 and 147 as Ward can near his weight class.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Boxing is becoming like college football. You can beat somebody and still not prove that you're better than them :stonk


ITs always been like that, hence styles make fights is the maxim in boxing more than anything else.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> ITs always been like that, hence styles make fights is the maxim in boxing more than anything else.


what if you're undefeated with a better resume and beat that guy. Do you get rated above him then :hey


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> what if you're undefeated with a better resume and beat that guy. Do you get rated above him then :hey


How can you not be better than the guy you beat.
What is crazy is that the guy you beat could have beaten someone else that you haven't fought, but others might consider that guy maybe better than the first fighter.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Bradley takes it UD


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bradley 24/7 Episode 2 FOLKS!!!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Tim talking shit about Marquez. Its funny to see how Tim hypes himself up. LOL


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Yea Bradley a G. Lol


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Great start lol


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:lol: Bradley is awesome I don't even care.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bradley claiming Desert Springs is the Ghetto. LOL


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Tim is crazy, dude bought a storage shed and turned it to a gym


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Nach actually seems to have more respect for Bradley than anyone else I've seen. LOL


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Both guys looking Yoked


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Bradley has his own saiyan pod..beast


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cuckhold Bradley, goddamn man. No self respect.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I knew Tim would be that dad at practice.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn Roid rage? 


I joke


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Damn Marquez and Angel pissed :lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Marquez sucking at yoga right now. LOL


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

that little exchange between Angel and JMM was epic. I have never heard JMM get angry like that.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Id rail that yoga teacher god damn


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

He's totally banging his yoga instructor.

3 hours..lol


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Tim Bradley Sr. is crazy as hell.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

errsta said:


> He's totally banging his yoga instructor.
> 
> 3 hours..lol


:yep


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

chowin down on the "espaghetti"


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Fuckin hell Marquez balling outta control


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Whoa..did anyone else catch Jesus chillin at the top of Marquez' stairs?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Marquez got that softness, even his kids look soft like Rocky about to fight clubber.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Marquez got that softness, even his kids look soft like Rocky about to fight clubber.


Lmao!


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Tim Bradley Express, circa 2008
http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=63866

p.s. fuck that site.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I swear everyone in their camps including them are a little crazy :lol:


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Anyone know what the purses are for this fight?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

This 24/7 finale was bad ass.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

turbotime said:


> I swear everyone in their camps including them are a little crazy :lol:


Marquez or Bradley, because outside Diaz all Bradley's folks seem just as crazy as him.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Marquez or Bradley, because outside Diaz all Bradley's folks seem just as crazy as him.


They all seem a bit nutty. Diaz and Angel seem like the only sane ones.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Ruslan is fat as hell.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

What was up with that Provodnikov promo where he is all covered in water atsch


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

this faceoff shit is so corny


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

turbotime said:


> What was up with that Provodnikov promo where he is all covered in water atsch


They have that with all their fighters all of them in a black background punching in water


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

That was a really good episode.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> They have that with all their fighters all of them in a black background punching in water


Vey gay. Except Golovkin.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Ruslan seems to think at 29 he is at the end of his career.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Holy shit. I just became a huge Provo fan. His answers are epic. He is nailing this face off.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Ruslan is a guy with a lot of heart but he is soo basic movement gives him major problems.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Holy shit. I just became a huge Provo fan. His answers are epic. He is nailing this face off.


I reckon that Alvarado doesn't know what the fuck Provodnikov is even talking about.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> I reckon that Alvarado doesn't know what the fuck Provodnikov is even talking about.


He has the mic in his ear to translate.
Mike looks like the movie villain. LOL
Whats up with those camera angles.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Provo just EVT'd that Faceoff


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> *He has the mic in his ear to translate.*
> Mike looks like the movie villain. LOL
> Whats up with those camera angles.


Had I known that, I might have bothered to watch. Oh well...


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

Big ups to Ruslan for giving Tim his due and being comfortable with the decision. He is a straight shooter just like Tim. Also, Jmm looks a bit worried since he's weaning off his peds. Tim got this all day.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Great episode. Both guys look ready.



KLion22 said:


> Big ups to Ruslan for giving Tim his due and being comfortable with the decision. He is a straight shooter just like Tim. Also, *Jmm looks a bit worried since he's weaning off his peds.* Tim got this all day.


:lol: No. Try harder.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

"There's a lot of training ahead of us. I will go to church and light a candle for Mike. I'm going to pray that he won't get hurt during training."

one of the most badAZZ lines I heard in boxing


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> "There's a lot of training ahead of us. I will go to church and light a candle for Mike. I'm going to pray that he won't get hurt during training."
> 
> one of the most badAZZ lines I heard in boxing


:yep


----------



## Kratos (Jul 18, 2012)

*Anyone have a link to JMM - bradley 24/7 episode 2?*

It would be much appreciated!


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Cheers for this


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Again a great episode. JMM's sessions with Heredia look intense


----------



## Kratos (Jul 18, 2012)

awesome! Thanks dudes


----------



## Collie (Aug 16, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Again a great episode. JMM's sessions with Heredia look intense


Yep I really liked this episode. Both guys train very hard, looking forward to the fight!

I reckon Heredia saying 'I do whatever is best for him to win,' (not a direct quote but something along those lines) would have raised a few eyebrows.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

"He telling me I gotta train at this camp to look like him?? Yo I got this (pointing to abs) since I was 11. He gotta come up and train with me!!!"

:lol::rofl

I'm rooting for Big Head Bradley.


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

"Been Like This Since I was 11 Years Old!" :lol:


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Watch people say Bradley's shot because he needs that chamber I'm calling it. Solid episode again. Didn''t think too much of it until I realized I missed some of it. Thanks whoever put it up in this thread.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm not really excited about this fight tbh.....
I mean, it doesn´t matter for Marquez anymore, he can win he can lose, nothing will change to him, watch Marquez now is like watching a team when they already won the tournament, nothing he does now will ever exceed what happened in the Pacquiao fights...
The only thing that can make this fight important in the boxing current scene is a Bradley´s victory, and that´s not likely IMO.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Vic said:


> I'm not really excited about this fight tbh.....
> I mean, it doesn´t matter for Marquez anymore, he can win he can lose, nothing will change to him, watch Marquez now is like watching a team when they already won the tournament, nothing he does now will ever exceed what happened in the Pacquiao fights...
> The only thing that can make this fight important in the boxing current scene is a Bradley´s victory, and that´s not likely IMO.


No way, JMM makes history with this fight if he wins. Bradley is simply another quality notch on the belt that adds to his legacy. It doesn't trump Pacquiao but at this stage it's one of the better opponents he can face. An elite talent with an advantage in youth and speed.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> No way, JMM makes history with this fight if he wins. Bradley is simply another quality notch on the belt that adds to his legacy. It doesn't trump Pacquiao but at this stage it's one of the better opponents he can face. An elite talent with an advantage in youth and speed.


Yeah, weird outlook by Vic.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> No way, JMM makes history with this fight if he wins. Bradley is simply another quality notch on the belt that adds to his legacy. It doesn't trump Pacquiao but at this stage it's one of the better opponents he can face. An elite talent with an advantage in youth and speed.





turbotime said:


> Yeah, weird outlook by Vic.


I don´t consider Bradley a special fighter, by any means....IMHO he is a good fighter, a good fighter who is apparently mentally broken, physically too, didn´t he say he was with problems in his head 2 months after the Ruslan fight ?
I thought he didn´t deserve the win against Ruslan (that first round) btw...and we know he didn´t beat Pacquiao...

So, in my mind, this is just another good fighter for Marquez...

It´s like if a former President went into a Mayor election. This is not something big for Marquez when we look at his career and what he already did before.
This win (if he really wins) is going to be (perhaps) slightly better than Casamayor...imo.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> I don´t consider Bradley a special fighter, by any means....IMHO he is a good fighter, a good fighter who is apparently mentally broken, physically too, didn´t he say he was with problems in his head 2 months after the Ruslan fight ?
> I thought he didn´t deserve the win against Ruslan (that first round) btw...and we know he didn´t beat Pacquiao...
> 
> So, in my mind, this is just another good fighter for Marquez...
> ...


LOL hating on Bradley now Vic, damn man US fighters got you hating hard now. LOL.

Bradley might not doing anything exceptionally well but he is the total package, his resume attests that he is in fact a special fighter.
As for mentally broken, migranes and slurred speech don't mean a fighter is mentally broken, means they are suffering the effects of a concussion, and guess what over time they fade as the person heals.
I don't understand how you would say he is physically broken but that is just more irrational hate from you.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> LOL hating on Bradley now Vic, damn man US fighters got you hating hard now. LOL.
> 
> Bradley might not doing anything exceptionally well but he is the total package, his resume attests that he is in fact a special fighter.
> As for mentally broken, migranes and slurred speech don't mean a fighter is mentally broken, means they are suffering the effects of a concussion, and guess what over time they fade as the person heals.
> I don't understand how you would say he is physically broken but that is just more irrational hate from you.


He is a good fighter, this is not hating...
By mentally broken I´m basing on what he said after the Pacquiao fight..he was not well there, all those death threats and all.....and we could see this in the Ruslan fight, where he shouldn´t have all those problems...
HE said all that about his brain issues after the Provodnikov fight, this is not normal, he was not well.
Special fighters are guys like Mayweather, or Ward (I´m a big Ward fan btw, and he is american), Bradley is okay, my guess ? He is going to be a Zab Judah level or something. You think he beat Pacquiao though, so that means that he is, perhaps, really good, because this win makes his resume look good.
But I don´t think he won that fight...nor the Ruslan one.
This is not hate, just my view on Bradley.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> He is a good fighter, this is not hating...
> By mentally broken I´m basing on what he said after the Pacquiao fight..he was not well there, all those death threats and all.....and we could see this in the Ruslan fight, where he shouldn´t have all those problems...
> HE said all that about his brain issues after the Provodnikov fight, this is not normal, he was not well.
> Special fighters are guys like Mayweather, or Ward (I´m a big Ward fan btw, and he is american), Bradley is okay, my guess ? He is going to be a Zab Judah level or something.
> This is not hate, just my view on Bradley.


He said he was mentally in a dark place but also said he recovered from that and he is feeling strong after how he pulled through the Ruslan fight, funny you ignored that. 
He said he had a concussion and had migranes and slurred speech 2 months after the Ruslan fight, these are typical concussion issues and he has said after the 2 months he has been fine since and able to focus normally, you ignore this as well 

Mayweather is a all time great fighter and master of the game, Ward is a special fighter as well. Bradley is just as special even though he doesn't have the detailed mastery in areas that the previous 2 have. He has already exceeded Zab Judah so to call him a Judah level talent when he cleaned out 140 and then went up and beat a top 2 P4P fighter seems ridiculous on its face and why I say you are simply hating on Tim. If you didn't like the decision, hate the judge, don't take your hate on Bradley because it makes you look bad.

I know it is your view, just like your view on Broner being a fraud, yet boosting up Chaves.  I'm just saying I'm noticing a tinge of hate from you in how you go out of your way it seems, imho, to try to tear down certain fighters with marginal stuff that you let slide on fighers you like.

Stop hating vic. 

(not super serious by the way)


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I know it is your view, just like your view on Broner being a fraud, yet boosting up Chaves.


Hahaha, you wouldn´t let me get away with this one, eh ?

Diego Chaves will be back...you´ll see.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Vic said:


> I don´t consider Bradley a special fighter, by any means....IMHO he is a good fighter, a good fighter who is apparently mentally broken, physically too, didn´t he say he was with problems in his head 2 months after the Ruslan fight ?
> I thought he didn´t deserve the win against Ruslan (that first round) btw...and we know he didn´t beat Pacquiao...
> 
> So, in my mind, this is just another good fighter for Marquez...
> ...


In no way is he mentally broken. He looks as sharp as ever in training, getting rocked a few times in a fight does not ruin a fighter. Bradley has the deepest resume at 140 today and looks just as quick at 147. He' very well rounded and has never been stopped. It's a very solid win if he can pull it off.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

All this time I've been watching 24/7,I never realised Ray Donovan did the voiceovers.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Did anyone else catch the roid rage from Marquez? I don't recall him ever being such a dick. Def not loose.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Did anyone else catch the roid rage from Marquez? I don't recall him ever being such a dick. Def not loose.


I don't remember Timmy being such a dick either.Does that mean both guys are on roids and going in on an equal footing.
Timmy was being a real cunt there in a way I don't remember him being before.
WADA will have their hands full with this one then.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I don't remember Timmy being such a dick either.Does that mean both guys are on roids and going in on an equal footing.
> Timmy was being a real cunt there in a way I don't remember him being before.
> WADA will have their hands full with this one then.


I dig timmy's new edgy persona. Reminds me of the Marvelous one. Not loose but not a dick either. Marquez seemed like a dick. Nom sayn?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> I dig timmy's new edgy persona. Reminds me of the Marvelous one. Not loose but not a dick either. Marquez seemed like a dick. Nom sayn?


:lol:
So Timmy being a dick for much of two episodes is cool,but Juanma being a dick at a training session means roid rage?
I'm not even gonna debate it Maxie because I thought that last post was funny and I think you meant it that way.

But on the slight chance that you didn't...


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> :lol:
> So Timmy being a dick for much of two episodes is cool,but Juanma being a dick at a training session means roid rage?
> I'm not even gonna debate it Maxie because I thought that last post was funny and I think you meant it that way.
> 
> But on the slight chance that you didn't...


I was just fishing man. Loose as.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I like both guys I hope JMM wins but I like both


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

Bradley got this


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> In no way is he mentally broken. He looks as sharp as ever in training, getting rocked a few times in a fight does not ruin a fighter. Bradley has the deepest resume at 140 today and looks just as quick at 147. He' very well rounded and has never been stopped. It's a very solid win if he can pull it off.


i think there is a good chance that the rusian fight was similar to bowe/golata and riddick was done after the first fight with andrew. if bradley is not ruined then statistically he has a great shot at beating jmm strictly due to activity as jmm at this stage of his career is only capable of throwing around 500 punches. bradley is capable of throwing 800(Paq) to 1000(rusian) punches a fight even when hurt.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Can't wait for this fight been anticipating a possible clash between these 2 warriors since Timbo was the Jr. Welterweight Kingpin & Juan was floating between 135lbs & 140lbs.

As a fan of both I want a great fight & may the best man win...
Unfortunately it seems the winner's victory will get "Forum'd" with shit, When people begin to claim "Provo beat the prime out of Bradley" or "Marquez is too old"... Ect. 

War Marquez/Bradley


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Did anyone else catch the roid rage from Marquez? I don't recall him ever being such a dick. Def not loose.


JMM is a G :lol: And some just work better if they're aggressive


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Marquez: "I am 100% clean."

*Moments later...


"Fuck you! Fuck you Heredia! You fucken asshole you didn't throw it high enough! Not two! Three times you asshole!"


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Did anyone else catch the roid rage from Marquez? I don't recall him ever being such a dick. Def not loose.


hes always had the rep of being a perfectionist. if someone starts slacking or fucking up his training he lets them have it.

IIRC there was an assistant trainer at a previous camp who was giving him silly strategy and Marquez fired him on the spot lol


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Can't wait for this fight been anticipating a possible clash between these 2 warriors since Timbo was the Jr. Welterweight Kingpin & Juan was floating between 135lbs & 140lbs.
> 
> As a fan of both I want a great fight & may the best man win...
> Unfortunately it seems the winner's victory will get "Forum'd" with shit, When people begin to claim "Provo beat the prime out of Bradley" or "Marquez is too old"... Ect.
> ...


:cheers


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

best episodes of 24/7 in awhile, marquez is defo tapping that yoga teacher.his son coming to the fight seems like a bad omen.nacho needs a documentary


----------



## Earl (Sep 18, 2013)

Success is going to Marquez head. He had to eat his own shit, drink his own piss, and inject steriods into his ass in order to beat Pacquaio, and now he's buying Ferrari's bangin other women, and roid raging on his coach.

Too bad Bradley is not good enough to beat this piece of shit. In fact, Marquez will likely give Bradley the beating of a life time.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> Marquez: "I am 100% clean."
> 
> *Moments later...
> 
> "Fuck you! Fuck you Heredia! You fucken asshole you didn't throw it high enough! Not two! Three times you asshole!"


:lol:

G


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

roid raging atsch


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Every once in awhile I take a step back and get amazed at all the vitriol Pac fans spew at JMM over alleged steroid use. Consider their rabid defence of Pac over the same accusations. Last time I checked JMM and Pac both failed the same amount of drug tests. 

Whatever though, I'm sure this fight will deliver excitement


----------



## Earl (Sep 18, 2013)

church11 said:


> Every once in awhile I take a step back and get amazed at all the vitriol Pac fans spew at JMM over alleged steroid use. Consider their rabid defence of Pac over the same accusations. Last time I checked JMM and Pac both failed the same amount of drug tests.
> 
> Whatever though, I'm sure this fight will deliver excitement


You agree with him hiring an admitted steriod dealer and drug cocktail creator, so he can perhaps give Bradley a beating he can never recover from?

You make me sick. You're a real piece of shit.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Earl said:


> You agree with him hiring an admitted steriod dealer and drug cocktail creator, so he can perhaps give Bradley a beating he can never recover from?
> 
> You make me sick. You're a real piece of shit.


Did JMM piss in your glass of milk or are you just retarded?


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Did anyone else catch the roid rage from Marquez? I don't recall him ever being such a dick. Def not loose.


Definitely roid rage. Another indicator of a long list of indicators which indicate that he is a ped cheating bastard.


----------



## Earl (Sep 18, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Did JMM piss in your glass of milk or are you just retarded?


So because you got a homoerotic attraction to Marquez, I'm supposed to accept the fact he hired a steriod dealer and could potentially kill Bradley?

I don't give a damn if he eat his own shit, but I draw the line at steriods.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Earl said:


> You agree with him hiring an admitted steriod dealer and drug cocktail creator, so he can perhaps give Bradley a beating he can never recover from?
> 
> You make me sick. You're a real piece of shit.


Shut the fuck up ROACH :lol:


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Earl said:


> You agree with him hiring an admitted steriod dealer and drug cocktail creator, so he can perhaps give Bradley a beating he can never recover from?
> 
> You make me sick. You're a real piece of shit.


I'm sorry you have such a weak stomach. And it's professional sports dude, ANY athlete can get their hands on that shit. It doesn't matter who the S&C coach is.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Great relevant/career fight happening this weekend in LV.
(Where is PAC's next fight again??)


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

CACAROACH still mad his hero got decapitated by JMM. :lol::lol::roflatsch


:deadmanny

:hi::hi::hi:


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Next time JMM even has a small glare on his face, these retards will be screaming shit like "roid rage! he's roiding!!"


:lol:atsch


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

KLion22 said:


> Definitely roid rage. Another indicator of a long list of indicators which indicate that he is a ped cheating bastard.


Yup, getting frustrated at conditioning coach = indisputable roid rage. Conclusive undeniable proof. You should email Kizer and WADA and make sure they've seen that clip, damning evidence! The fight shouldn't be sanctioned, I mean for fuck's sake he called him "pendejo", a word of which its use outside of matters of life and death is a cardinal sin in Mexican culture!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> CACAROACH still mad his hero got decapitated by JMM. :lol::lol::roflatsch
> 
> :deadmanny
> 
> :hi::hi::hi:


:rofl :yep


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I do like JMM is doing yoga. Flexibility is key to agility, and agility with speed is what JMM needs against Bradley.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Also anybody notice the army of JMM's being developed at the Romanza? They all move in classic Nacho School fashion.


----------

